# Coweta hunting lease



## mcmckoy (Mar 16, 2012)

I have 60+ acres mixed pasture and woodland land in western Coweta County I am looking to lease for the deer/turkey hunting season. Send an email address if interested, max (2)adult  hunters $1200 season. Lots of deer, some turkey even saw a wild hog one time.


----------



## jgates12 (Mar 17, 2012)

Wgates@evergreencorp.com. Very interested. Thank you


----------



## jeremyp (Mar 19, 2012)

hey how are you im jeremy. im intrested in looking at your lad you have for lease. please let me know when I can look at it. i have one other guy who would like to be on the lease as well. would we be the only two huntig it or would is it a club. please let me know asap. looking at leasing asap. thanks


----------

